# Travelling to Oman/Muscat



## umaire (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey ,

anyone travelling to Oman in Eid Holidays. !! 

Its a long route so I thought if we could join anyone on the way. 

We are planning to travel on the second day of Eid . 

I have heard a lot about Akhdar . it is around 150 km from Muscat. How is the place. And can anyone tell me what places to visit in Muscat.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

umaire said:


> Hey ,
> 
> anyone travelling to Oman in Eid Holidays. !!
> 
> ...


The Rascal is going to Oman, he is a friendly old chap. I am sure he will give you a lift. PM him.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Does your nationality allow you free travel in and out of Oman ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Does your nationality allow you free travel in and out of Oman ?


Maybe he wanted to hide in the boot!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Maybe he wanted to hide in the boot!


The Boot is one of my favourite ever pubs in Warwickshire, as is The Malt Shovel - just in case anyone ever goes near the NEC.

They do great fish.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> The Boot is one of my favourite ever pubs in Warwickshire, as is The Malt Shovel - just in case anyone ever goes near the NEC.
> 
> They do great fish.


Hi,
Yes - know The Boot well. We used to live in part of Chadwick Manor when I worked in Leamington Spa and we also had the Orange Tree just down the road - that is owned by same company as The Boot!
Apparently Jasper Carrot lived nearby - but I never saw him.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - know The Boot well. We used to live in part of Chadwick Manor when I worked in Leamington Spa and we also had the Orange Tree just down the road - that is owned by same company as The Boot!
> Apparently Jasper Carrot lived nearby - but I never saw him.
> 
> ...


(how off topic)

I only met him once, when he and I were getting measured for Tuxedos at Redfords on Warwick Road in Solihull, we went to the opening of the Orange Tree, ex knows Paul Salisbury really well. Still preferred the Malt Shovel though. But The Boot's fireworks and New Years Eve was always great (sat on a table upstairs with Suzanne Dando and Andy Gray (affair)), was also the place that Ron Saunders (Ex Villa Manager) used to take his long term affair - who was our mate's mother. Guess he thought we never knew.

Warwickshire, who'd have thought it eh?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> (how off topic)
> 
> I only met him once, when he and I were getting measured for Tuxedos at Redfords on Warwick Road in Solihull, we went to the opening of the Orange Tree, ex knows Paul Salisbury really well. Still preferred the Malt Shovel though. But The Boot's fireworks and New Years Eve was always great (sat on a table upstairs with Suzanne Dando and Andy Gray (affair)), was also the place that Ron Saunders (Ex Villa Manager) used to take his long term affair - who was our mate's mother. Guess he thought we never knew.
> 
> Warwickshire, who'd have thought it eh?



oh god we were neighbours back in the home country.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Saxon Mill was my local


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Apparently Jasper Carrot lived nearby - but I never saw him.


His sister was my parents next door neighbour.

Christmas eve many year ago, there's a knock at the door and my father open it up to find Jasper on the doorstep with a huge cooked turkey on a tray - my Fathers response was 'okay, whats the punchline ?' 

My sister used to work at the Malt Shovel in her summer holidays and my mother still likes the place for special occasions, although I find the food overly fussy.

Never went in the Boot but cycled past it many times after being dropped off in Banbury and made to cycle back to Coventry area via Solihull and Meriden ::confused2:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Coventry


Coventry the city of dreams 

My only regret was I left before I could see "Coventry" Wasps play  First home game at the Ricoh was the week i flew here.

I'm born and bred Earlsdon Massive! :boxing: :horn:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> His sister was my parents next door neighbour.
> 
> Christmas eve many year ago, there's a knock at the door and my father open it up to find Jasper on the doorstep with a huge cooked turkey on a tray - my Fathers response was 'okay, whats the punchline ?'
> 
> ...


Small world isn't it.


----------



## sincerely (Jul 14, 2015)

why u asking about his nationality if its allowed or no ?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

sincerely said:


> why u asking about his nationality if its allowed or no ?


different countries have different visa rules. I thought that would be very obvious.

For example as a UK citizen I can't to waltz into North Korea. I need to have a valid visa.


----------

